# CJ's new arrival??



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Did that little beauty make it to her forever home???


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I wondered the same thing. According to her blog (which I was reading this morning) it was due yesterday and the first of Jim's 301s was due today. I am anxious to hear about and see both!

CJ!!!....Don't keep us in suspense....PUUHHLLLEEEZZZEEE


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Mine is here, Jim's hasn't arrived yet. See my thread on PR... I'll post more here later.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry to read that it wasn't perfect out of the box. That is disappointing but I am sure you will have it going in no time.

Your description of the foot feed brought back memories. I remember my mom bought a new one for one machine because she always sewed barefoot (as do I) and it was getting too hot for us to keep our foot on. My little 8 year old foot was feeling it sooner than hers did but that thing got HOT!

She is a pretty little thing. I LOVE that color. It is very ME. Enjoy her.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! I am really looking forward to playing with her. I will finally have a machine to take to sew alongs, normally I just sit and chat, but now I can join in.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well girls, I was hoping for a happy ending, then I was going to post a bunch of pictures and a nice story here, but as of this morning I have decided to return the machine. Let's hope the seller actually honors his guarantee! From the foot pedal being defective to the horrible motor noise and the poor tension, all things which are probably not too big of a deal to fix, have left with with a sour taste, and I'm afraid will permanently color my feelings towards the machine. So far, the seller has been extremely professional and courteous, so wish me luck that he continues to be so when I request a refund!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dang! I know you are sooooo bummed!

That thing is beautiful......I know how much you already loved her.

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Look for one that needs refurbishing, CJ. I think between you and Jim you could do that and be happier.

If Jim doesn't have the set up at this time to paint her you may be able to find someone that paints cars that would shoot her for you particularly if you do all the prep work. If you were closer I could get Mike to do it for you. He is really looking forward to the 301 arriving.

I am so sorry you had this experience. But I agree with your decision. No matter how pretty she is, she has to function. Otherwise she is just expensive decor. I could not live with the sound you posted.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with CS. You and Jim can do it. You can buy a quart of paint that EXACTLY matches your cute little ride, and have it custom shot for you. 
We have a buddy, who restores classic auto's.....you can often see fridges, stoves, etc over there for a cosmetic/ custom paint change. 

Boy, and I don't blame you. I would have returned it, as well. So sorry...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bummer - but I think you're doing the correct thing. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Jim has the equipment, and the skill, but not the time. I could probably get him to do it, but he's so excited over his 301's (none of which have arrived yet... did I mention he's up to 4?) that I don't want to suck him into my project. I'm much rather see him use what little free time he has to work on those 301's, they've REALLY caught his interest. 

I just might give Desk Dave a whirl. I had several people email me very happy with his service.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: Jim and the 301s.....Four? Wow! Did he get a black long bed? I am going to see a lady about 90 minutes south of me next week that has 2 good ones and one she said she would "give you for parts if you buy either of the others". She also has a 99 I am interested in. That was what I was looking for when I got my treadle a couple of years ago.

Speaking of my treadle; waiting on the 301, I opened it up, cleaned and oiled it. Took apart the tension where a spring was broke and waited on Mike. He, of course, was able to jury rig a spring for me. I am now searching for that spring. I also bought two drawers to replace the two that had mouse damage on the front. Yesterday I did a little piecing with her. What fun! She pulls fabric to the right really badly. Need to take the feed dogs out and clean them, too.

I would really like to see Jim's progress with the 301s - here or on your blog. I hope you share!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, he did get a long black bed. That was my fault though, I ran across one for sale in one of my sewing groups and bought it for him. Ahem! None of his have arrived yet though. The one that was due here on Saturday was lost in shipping and is in the process of being re-routed through the system.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww, Cj..I am disappointed for you. I know it was the right thing to do, but how sad


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I am going to buy a restored 222k from the same seller. Actually the machine I got him from him is perfectly fixable, but my disappointment in it kind of ruined it for me, so I sent it back and he's going to do the next one as soon as he finds one. The man has been really great to work with, very professional and apologetic about the problems.

I'm also kind of lusting after a Singer 401A. Anyone have one? I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

401? um... I have a few.

mine are not perfect, pristine or show quality... mine are used, well used cause I use them everyday! well not all of them at the same time.

401 has all metal gears, needle plate rises to free motion quilt with a lever on the front, whether sewing through silk, 8 layers of denim or leather this machine just hums along. I was and am being a showoff to those naysayers! 
https://greenaprons.wordpress.com/2011/07/02/singer-slant-o-matic/
those telling me no home machine can sew through 8 layers of commercial grade denim. I figured it didn't get any more commercial for the home sewer then Levis. 

I am able to use heavy thread like "Jeans Stitch" (tm) YLI, in both the top and bobbin and the machine doesn't care.

The machine has cams but also has 39 built in stitches and if you change the needle position 1-5, it multiplies those stitches. 

It can do twin needle stitching either using a new twin needle on a bar or place two needles in the needle bar side by side.

the lettering on the 401 signifies where the machine was made. A 401 no letter or a 401A are American made, J is Japan, M is Italy, G is German.

The 401G has the capability to be converted into a Treadle using a different hand wheel and belt cover as does several other G models. I think the 421G and I know the 431G can do a chain stitch. I also know another model can be converted to a treadle... not sure if it is the 411 or 412. I have a 401G and a 431G. These machines have the bobbin winder on the top.

The 401 and the "Rocketeer" 500 models are the same machine. the Rocketeer was made to look futuristic (think Jetsons). Both machines have the same built in stitches and are gear driven as well as operate the same.

The 403 and 503 are stripped down models of the 401 and the 500. To do a zig zag stitch you need a "0" cam, without it it is only a straight stitch. It was offered as an entry level machine, and you added cams as you could afford them. (making the 401 and 500 top of the line).

The cams are 0-22 however, cam 22 is for knit fabrics and was offered starting in the 600 series models. It does not work in the 400 or 500 series.

The 401 and 500 machines had cams 6-21 built in. Cams 1-5 were in the accessories box, cam 1 came in the machine. In the 403 and 503, the cams were 0-4, the 0 cam came in the machine and 1-4 were in the accessory box.

The accessory box is a plastic box with a removable tray. Inside is a zigzag needle plate (straight stitch plate is on the machine but there is a place for it in the box), a place for bobbins, several feet, including a fabric guide. In the bottom tray is a ruffler, binder, zipper foot, hemmer, 4 cams, screwdriver. On top of the top tray sits the manual.

Sometimes it is worth the money to get it all together as this accessory tray can sell between $30-60. The case is a pain in the neck! Reminds me of a typewriter case! It is the same as the 301 case but a little larger. Need I say more?

some links

301 http://pages.suddenlink.net/joyof301s/index.htm
500 parts http://www.parts.singerco.com/CPpartCharts/5_59999/500A.pdf
401 http://blog.sew-classic.com/2008/10/25/singer-401-401a-403--403a--404--sewing-machine-review.aspx
cams http://www.newenglandsimpleliving.com/singer500acamchart.htm


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

CJ, so sorry to hear about your problems, what a disappointment! But glad he was nice and handled it with grace, that in itself is a rarity these days, lol.

I really wanted to see the 401 pictures, but I can't see a single one on the Greenaprons site. I don't know why, but I've had this problem on every computer I've ever owned (8 total, 4 operating systems, 5 internet service providers) and no one can ever tell me why! I do all the latest updates, have Java and Flash enabled, etc., just don't know what else to do. There was what sounded like a great store site someone posted a while back, but I couldn't see any of their pictures either. :sigh:

Guess I'll have to go do some exploring on my own, lol, but thanks for the info! I'm not at all familiar with these machines, but would love to find something really heavy duty.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm only interested in the 401's... I want the feature set on it, and I don't like the look of the 500's (rocketeer's). I think I might order one and play! I'm bound and determined to revamp my sewing room with vintage machines, other than my longarm and perhaps a commercial embroidery machine. I'm tired of paying mega dollars for high performance machines, when the vintage ones have as good or better quality.

Jim's first 301 arrived. I'm not allowed to touch it until he gets home and touches it first.... LMAO.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ, the first of mine has arrived. I will post pictures in another thread. I think Mike is enamored.  So, I am looking for more now.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Callie,










I hope you can get this here.

This was done to show those in the singerslantsewing group that 8 layers of denim can fit under the presser foot and it will sew using a heavy gauged thread.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, I can see that one fine! Thanks WB! Now that's a sewing machine!

It's not real pretty like the others, but you've always got to have "old reliable", right?  I'm going to see if I can read up on them some more. Thanks again!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I could polish it up and make it look all pretty...but then I wouldn't want to sew on it. This one I take with me unless I am flying then I take my 221. I have two 301 long beds... maybe I should paint one British racing green! LOL!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful CS! Jim had 2 show up yesterday, and I am as in love with them as he is, they are much more petite looking in person than I expected, in fact they're gorgeous! Of course they need a lot of work, and good grief, you can tell the person who mailed them doesn't sew.... talk about poor packing!

I want one of these setup with a walking foot in my studio, so I can use it to attach all my customer quilt backs to my zippered leaders for the longarm.

I think one of those 401A's has to come live here soon though, I might even consider selling the Bernina's!


----------

